# Boy of 11 dies of asthma attack after being left todie in school corridor



## Adrienne (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...attack-left-die-school-corridor.html#comments

This is an absolute disgrace.  I know this boy has asthma but it is the same priniciple, ie they have a duty of care towards children.    I have always maintained it will take a death of a child before people take notice but I have my doubts that it will help.

This poor poor family.    How disgusting that the teacher is still working.  I could go on and on.

It brings it home really that how any child with medical needs, especially those that 'look normal' are very vulnerable in school.    It is much easier for a child with learning difficulties to get funding at school for help than it is for a child with life threatening medical needs to get much needed funding at school to keep them safe.  That is a disgrace in itself.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2010)

Janet Ford should be struck off the woman is a disgrace.that dam meeting she was in caused the death of that poor boy my heart goes out to his poor family xxx  I CANNOT believe no one has been suspended at least


----------



## recyclequeen (Mar 18, 2010)

i had a similer problem when my daughter was in primary school, she was about 7 she had been poorly for a couple of days with her asthma, and had been off school i was told by the doctor i could send her back she was not allowed to do and physical education, i wrote a note to her teacher, explaining the situation and as i had a meeting at the school that day i went in slightly early to check on her, i found her sitting in a cold corridor, with no one looking after her, i approched the teacher demanding to know why my daughter was sitting in the corridor, her response was that she didn't beleive the "story" i had written that in her opinion she was play acting. 

i threw a wobbler, i made the teacher phone the surgery and ask if my so called story was true.

needless to say she was very apolagetic.

what happen to this young boy was totally unacceptable, and the teacher should lose her job.

i will add that not long after this incident i met my secind husband and moved to cumbria.

angie


----------



## am64 (Mar 18, 2010)

my son has asthma and we manage it by avoiding his trggers...one being cold air allergy so he often has time out of school during winter months..the amount of problems i have had with EWO is crazy especially as when he broke his hand last year he was off for 10 weeks...not a peep.... goes back to school misses 1 day due to asthma and all hell breaks loose with the attendance officer grrrrrr


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been hopping mad over the story since I spotted it on Aunty this morning. I don't have it thank heavens but my mum and gran did and I want to know: When are people going to realise that asthma is a potentially life-threatening condition and act accordingly? The poor wee soul must have been so scared left there on his own in that condition. Heads should roll over this.


----------



## Donald (Mar 25, 2010)

Five teachers suspended in this case hope something comes out of it



http://link.timesonline.co.uk/r/WLKHTFB/IQOY/2YM0O/Q34U/7203P/QR/h


----------



## am64 (Mar 25, 2010)

saw that donald .....its a start ...the poor family... its crazy that it had to be a death of a child to make the schools take this seriously....like diabetes, these hidden conditions, just because they are hidden,  should be taken extremely seriously !! and children should be believed when they say they are in trouble! my son dx asthmatic at 11months old ...broke his hand last year (obvious injury) and had 10 weeks off...no problem at all but if off for his asthma (hidden ) and ive got attendance officers writing to me for evidence ...it drives me nuts !!!
Fortunately he leaves school this year and will go to college and I for one am so relieved that i will not be having my yearly battle with EWOs who dont understand how we 'manage' his condition.


----------



## Donald (Mar 25, 2010)

It always takes a death before anything happens then after some seem to trip over them-self's to speak out.  allegedly.Sorry about your son hope your son's hand has fully healed


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats it i dont want to get into a debate but with what happened over baby peter they said nothing like this will happen again but we know similier things did.


----------



## Donald (Mar 25, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Thats it i dont want to get into a debate but with what happened over baby peter they said nothing like this will happen again but we know similier things did.



That ok steff know what you are saying could agree more.


----------



## am64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Donald said:


> It always takes a death before anything happens then after some seem to trip over them-self's to speak out.  allegedly.Sorry about your son hope your son's hand has fully healed



Thank you donald it has healed fortunately and he's back playing music again, its still hurts but is getting stronger xx poor lad he really thought he'd never play his music again ! its the asthma we have to watch out for at mo its a classic time for him because the weather is getting warmer but also the air can still be very cold ...but off to wales in a week and usually it does him the world of good. By may/june/july he has no problems ... till the autumn kicks in again ...we have always 'managed' his asthma so he is not on permanent medication (Brown Puffer) but getting the schools to understand is a nightmare....when he was at primary school one time the head teacher offerd to come and pick him up in her car she just wouldnt listen that due to the freezing fog conditions it was impossible for him to go outside at all !!
but hes doing well he should pass most of his GCSES even tho he missed 10 weeks of school !! this year!
roll on the summer when its all over xx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 25, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...attack-left-die-school-corridor.html#comments
> 
> This is an absolute disgrace.  I know this boy has asthma but it is the same priniciple, ie they have a duty of care towards children.    I have always maintained it will take a death of a child before people take notice but I have my doubts that it will help.
> 
> ...



i read this article last week at work and i forgot to cut it out  and i was thinking the same thing and when they are really young is so difficult to explained whats is wrong with your body


----------

